# My small collection



## wojtek (Nov 10, 2010)

Here is my collection.

*Paph:*
praestans
delenatii
Maudiae "Vinicolor"
Maudiae "Luna"
lawrenceanum
charlesworthii
fairrieanum
*vietnamense
purpuratum*


*Non-Slipper Orchid:*

Phals cornu-cervi 
Phal parishii
Phal hyb x 4

Coelogyne cristata

Zygopetalum hyb


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 10, 2010)

wojtek said:


> Here is my collection.
> 
> *Paph:*
> praestans
> ...



we all start somewhere...before you know it you will need a greenhouse or at least be converting your garage into one


----------



## Justin (Nov 10, 2010)

cool plants...


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd say it's a very good start.


----------



## Darin (Nov 10, 2010)

Great sounding collection.


----------



## Bolero (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice collection, nothing wrong there except that you don't have enough!!! (yet)


----------



## NYEric (Nov 11, 2010)

Yep, that's a good start.


----------



## etex (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice collection!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 14, 2010)

I started with one phal....LOL.... so you are very lucky to start with these...!!!! Good luck and happy growing...


----------



## TADD (Nov 14, 2010)

sadly I have been moving back that way. Great start. Good Luck.


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2010)

It's not the number of plants but the quality of the growing that I enjoy.


How was Independence Day?


----------



## wojtek (Nov 15, 2010)

Rick said:


> How was Independence Day?



Very good, thanks. The weather was fantastic


----------



## wojtek (Nov 18, 2010)

Special for Eric, my first Phrag 

*Phragmipedium Living Fire*






Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2010)

Ruler in cm or inches? Is it just a bit over a foot tall or three feet?


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2010)

Looking good. Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Ruler in cm or inches? Is it just a bit over a foot tall or three feet?



He's from Poland. I doubt they use inches/feet.


----------



## GuRu (Nov 20, 2010)

That's a nice collection for beginners Wojtek. Keep them alive and maybe collect some more!!


SlipperFan said:


> He's from Poland. I doubt they use inches/feet.


Excactly, entire Europe uses meter, liter and °C except UK and Ireland.


----------



## wojtek (Mar 24, 2011)

Little update:

*Paph:*
praestans
delenatii
Maudiae "Vinicolor"
Maudiae "Luna"
lawrenceanum
charlesworthii
fairrieanum
vietnamense
*amabile 
sukhakuli
lowii
primulinum*


*Phrag:*
Living Fire
*longifolium*




*Non-Slipper Orchid:*

Phals cornu-cervi
Phal parishii
Phal hyb x 4

Coelogyne cristata

Zygopetalum hyb



What next? any ideas


----------



## Marc (Mar 24, 2011)

insigne
spicerianum
venustum

Just a few ideas 

I have the first two ( multiple insignes ) and the last one is high on my want to buy list.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice growth in your collection!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2011)

wojtek said:


> What next? any ideas


delenatii album
any species not available in US!


----------



## Clark (Mar 25, 2011)

Paph. Pinocchio could go flower for flower with your longifolium.


----------



## wojtek (Nov 1, 2011)

Little update 

*Paph:*
praestans
delenatii
Maudiae "Vinicolor"
Maudiae "Luna"
lawrenceanum
charlesworthii
fairrieanum
vietnamense
amabile 
sukhakuli
lowii
primulinum
Magic Lentern_*
superbiens
hookerae*_


*Phrag:*
Living Fire
longifolium



*Non-Slipper Orchid:*

Phals cornu-cervi
Phal parishii
Phal hyb x 4
_*Phal speciosa C1
Phal deliciosa

Cattleya intermedia var coerulea
*_

Coelogyne cristata

Zygopetalum hyb


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 4, 2011)

Nice additions!!


----------



## wojtek (Apr 12, 2012)

New add

*Paph:*
praestans
delenatii
Maudiae "Vinicolor"
Maudiae "Luna"
lawrenceanum
charlesworthii
fairrieanum
vietnamense
amabile 
sukhakuli
lowii
primulinum
Magic Lentern
superbiens
hookerae
*helenae*

*Phrag:*
Living Fire
longifolium
*Hanne Popow
Andean Fire
Memoria Dick Clements*

and my first kovachii 

*kovachii x longifolium*










*Non-Slipper Orchid:*

Phals cornu-cervi
Phal parishii
Phal hyb x 4
Phal speciosa C1
Phal deliciosa

Cattleya intermedia var coerulea


Coelogyne cristata

Zygopetalum hyb[/QUOTE]


----------



## eggshells (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice additions!


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 12, 2012)

Looks like a beginning of a wonderful collection!

Paphman910


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2012)

Good acquisitions.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 12, 2012)

Your collection is growing by leaps and bounds!


----------



## quaker (Apr 16, 2012)

That kovachii hybrid looks like it's going to be one brute of a plant.
Ed


----------



## wojtek (May 20, 2012)

UP !

*Paph:*

praestans
delenatii
Maudiae "Vinicolor"
Maudiae "Luna"
lawrenceanum
charlesworthii
fairrieanum
vietnamense
amabile
sukhakuli
lowii
primulinum
Magic Lentern
superbiens
hookerae
helenae

*Phrag:*

Living Fire
longifolium
Hanne Popow
Andean Fire
Memoria Dick Clements
kovachii x longifolium

*Non-Slipper Orchid:*

Phals cornu-cervi
Phal parishii
Phal hyb x 4
Phal speciosa C1
Phal deliciosa
Cattleya intermedia var coerulea
Coelogyne cristata
Zygopetalum hyb

*Cypripedium:[]
guttatum 
reginae 
henryi 
ventricosum 
flavun - Alba
flavun 


*


----------



## SlipperFan (May 20, 2012)

Nice collection!


----------



## NYEric (May 20, 2012)

Nice acquisitions.


----------

